# Tartary is Memory-Holed Because it is Key to Understanding the Bible, End Times



## debtforyou (Feb 2, 2021)

What I am about to say will be jarring and the cognitive dissonance will be high, but isn’t that why we’re here?

I will get to how this relates to Biblical Prophecy (knowing the truth about Tartary further validates the Bible), but first we must cut through the lies and deception and cut to the chase as to who they really were.

Tartarians are considered East Asian people. What they don‘t want you to know is that these tribes of people, along with the Getae/Gothic people, are all descended from the ancient Hebrew Israelites of the Bible. Yes, you heard me right. Hebrew Israelites of the Bible were East Asian people.

In fact, there are quite a few historical records that discuss this but you have to dig to find it. Books from the 20th century will not give you the truth. To find more honest debate and discussion, you’ll need to go back from the 16th century - 19th century historical records. I will be providing a deluge of evidence to back this claim.

The Roman Empire for centuries, has been warring with the Huns/Getae/Vandals (whom are not Germanic as you see in the movies, but were considered to have Asian and Caucasian admixture). If you look at the first King of France, King Francis I, he has the physiognomy of both Caucasian / Asian admixture. Other paintings will shall I say, white-wash his features to make him look pure Caucasian. Other paintings you will notice mongolic features.


King Francis I, receiving the last breaths of Leonardo Da Vinci (notice the caucasian / asian admixture)


This 1611 historical record indicates that King Francis I, was descended from the Hebrew race (east asian race). Read below the highlighted text (source: Relations of the Most Famous Kingdoms and Common-weales Thorough the World, 1611)


A 17th century historical book shows that Tartarians are of Eastern Asian stock



First I will provide historical records and accounts indicating that Tartarians are Mongolic (when I mean Mongolic, I don’t mean the country of Mongolia, a recently created nation, but rather generally that of Eastern Asian peoples, including that of present day Northern China, Korea, and even Japan, however China is not part of the Tartarian stock, in fact China was warring against the Tartarians of present day Northern China / Manchuria)



> Authors range from Bible scholars, to a British member of Parliament and Ambassador to Muscovy, missionaries, and sociologist.
> 
> _View: https://i.imgur.com/n8xtOWj.png_
> 
> ...



Papal Maps from the 16th century actually point the ‘Hebrew Race’ to be located in present day northeastern Asia. It is indicated that the Tartars are that of the ten lost tribes of Israel. I can get into who Gog and Magog is according to scripture later. In essence, the Papacy believes the Gog/Magog to be the ancient Jews of the far east, but according to the 1560 Geneva Bible, Gog and Magog is Greece and Italy (and by extension, the Roman Empire)





An amazing tidbit here according to this source (Works Issued by the Hakulyt Society, 1900)




Going further into Israelitish territory, historical scholars and other intellectuals argued that present day Korea and Japan were part of the lost tribes of Israel as well. I do find it interesting that North Korea is essentially sealed from the rest of the world, and its people are forced to worship a human diety.






source above: (Things Japanese, 1890)





Korean people held Judaic practices



source: (The Missionary Herald, 1908)

One author believes that Japan/Korea are not only part of the lost tribes of Israel, but goes further and indicates that there will be a grand reveal where the literal seed of Abraham will inherit the Earth.



source: (Saints Herald, 1887)

*How this relates to End Times*
According to the 1560 Geneva Bible (and in this version only, per the commentary, written by the original reformist pioneers at the time, according to Revelation 17:16, it indicates that the Huns/Goths/Vandals will rise against the Papacy and destroy it. Knowing that the Huns/Goths have their roots from Eastern Asia, it can be surmised that there will be a great war between East and West. When and how this will play out remains to be seen. Geopolitical machinations of why we go to war are fabricated. In essence, we are still in the midst of a great Biblical war that is ongoing. Hebrew Israelites and its remnants vs the Roman Empire (still in power today), and controlling all the nations of the world, including the entire Middle East, China, and Russia.

Note that later revisions of the Bible, including 1599 Geneva omits this reference. KJV outright removes all commentary from 1560 as the King of England did not like the reformists portraying the Catholic Church in a negative light (the Papacy being a part of the Beast system)


----------



## matematik (Feb 2, 2021)

How do you think this relates to "British Israelism"? That movement used to be popular in Britain in the early 1900s and believes the British are one of the lost tribes of Israel, and the British royal family are of Davidic descent.

Some writers on British Israelism also believed that English has many words of Hebrew origin, and claim Old Saxon did as well, which fits into your theory that the Gothic people were Israelites, although I'm not sure if you're saying they spoke a Germanic language or not.


----------



## SonofaBor (Feb 2, 2021)

This is very interesting research. 

Have you seen this?  _Tartaria. Updates_

Know there is a backstory in the SH1.0.


----------



## Worsaae (Feb 2, 2021)

You should add this map: Tartariae Sive Magni Chami Regni typus
Translated here: https://orteliusmaps.com/topnames/ort163.html
To your hypothesis, because it strengthens your position strongly. It even mentions the story about Tabor and King Charles the Fifth that one of your books also mention.

I'm not convinced that they were east asians. The gothic language is certainly germanic in origin, since I can almost read it. The scythians are described as germans, saxons, frisians, scandinavians. The scottish claim scythian descent too. Maybe the distinction between gothic and tartarian is the ethnicity? One being primarily east asian and hebrew, the other being mostly germanic and christian?

I agree that Francis 1 does not look very European on that picture, although he does on other paintings. His parents also look European. His children look European. 
Looking through the official history of Francis 1, he seems to be the one responsible for the discovery of America (for france), much of Asia (for france), and even establishing a controversial diplomacy with the Ottoman Empire. This is only a few years after the jews were expelled from Spain. 
He also allied with the Ottomans to attack the Holy Roman Empire. This was at a time when the Holy Roman Empire was waging a war against the jews. 


Simply, great & fascinating work.


----------



## Watcher369 (Feb 2, 2021)

Wow nice research man!
I had done a decent amount of looking into this very topic before my phone gave out on me so bless you! 
My question still remains if we are in the future timeline of the Bible does that place us before or after the ideological 1000 year reign of Christ? my research points to after.
Think about the current collective state of humanity- ever since the deliberate rewriting of history post world wars and reintroduction of stolen tech, we have been trained since birth to trust a telliestoyourvision that is programming us to commit to a ritual where we are numbers making more numbers by giving away our creative energy to an inanimate piece of tech that carries a number. (black cube phones/hand held TVs and cars). This is done in efforts to promote a tranhumanist or beast system. Don't get me wrong this stuff can be used for good which it was before it got stolen and reintroduced by big corpos (funny how CP2077 comes out when we're all supposed to be indoors). Seems redundant to even post this stuff online but I know it will be here for those that need it.

On a side note check out the similarities in Ainu, PNW and Polynesian indigenous art styles.


----------



## debtforyou (Feb 3, 2021)

Worsaae said:


> You should add this map: Tartariae Sive Magni Chami Regni typus
> Translated here: https://orteliusmaps.com/topnames/ort163.html
> To your hypothesis, because it strengthens your position strongly. It even mentions the story about Tabor and King Charles the Fifth that one of your books also mention.
> 
> I'm not convinced that they were east asians. The gothic language is certainly germanic in origin, since I can almost read it. The scythians are described as germans, saxons, frisians, scandinavians. The scottish claim scythian descent too. Maybe the distinction between gothic and tartarian is the ethnicity? One being primarily east asian and hebrew, the other being mostly germanic and christian?



A Scythian is used interchangeably with Tartar. The cognitive dissonance is high when it comes to Tartary. It’s hard to shake off with the TV/movie programming to make Scythians as Germanic.

Here is an older source indicating that Tartars = Scythians of the past.



Remarks on dr. Henderson's Appeal to the Bible society, on the subject of the Turkish version of the New Testament printed at Paris in 1819


Another source regarding Scythians being that of Mongolic Tartar stock

source: The Life and Travels of Herodotus in the Fifth Century, 1856
Based on th writing it looks as though writers at the time had a pretty ant—Tartar bent. Not surprising as there had been numerous wars between East and West for some time.





Watcher369 said:


> My question still remains if we are in the future timeline of the Bible does that place us before or after the ideological 1000 year reign of Christ? my research points to after.
> 
> On a side note check out the similarities in Ainu, PNW and Polynesian indigenous art styles.



According to the 1560 Geneva Bible, the 1000 year reign of Christ already happened, and Satan was let loose in the year 1000A.D, per the Bible commentary of 1560 Geneva under Pope Sylvester II per Revelation 20:2. 1000 years since Satan was let loose from the bottomless pit has recently passed.


----------



## Worsaae (Feb 3, 2021)

Ok, let's play with that hypothesis and see where it takes us. 



So Dan, the Getæ, the Goths and the Gauthai are all of the mongol tartarian race? Saxons too?




So the getæ and goths were of the Scythian stock, ie. Mongol tartar stock?

Scythians were described as:  
Herodotus: red hair & grey eyes
Hippocrates: light skinned
Callimachus: fair haired
Zhang Qian: yellow and blue eyes
Pliny the Elder: red haired, blue eyes, unusually tall
Clement of Alexandria: auburn hair
Polemon: red hair and grey-blue eyes
Galen: reddish hair
Ammians Marchellinus: tall, blond and light-eyed (about alans)
Gregory of Nyssa: fair skinned and blond haired
Adamantius: fair haired

Scythian comes from their own self-name "skuda" meaning archer/shooter. Closely related to the modern germanic words: skytte, skyde of the same meaning. 
Goth likewise have meaning in germanic languages. The gothic texts that we have can be read with difficulty admittedly by those understanding german/scandinavian.




From 1814 

And I do not agree with your take on "modern TV programming".
Genghis khan & tartar-mongols in modern tv programming:



Before:







If we look at the modern day frequency of red hair:

If we look at the modern day frequency of blue eyes:


Again, I'm not saying that you're necessarily wrong. I have other supporting evidence that might strengthen your hypothesis, but that would require its own thread.


----------



## matematik (Feb 3, 2021)

Interesting how Southern England has a low rate of blue eyes by Northern European standards, wonder why that is? I've also read a study that claimed Old Saxon has a lot of words of Hebrew origin, but I suspect that Hebrew is an artificial language so I'm not sure how that would fit into the old Tartarian language.


----------



## Worsaae (Feb 3, 2021)

matematik said:


> Interesting how Southern England has a low rate of blue eyes by Northern European standards, wonder why that is? I've also read a study that claimed Old Saxon has a lot of words of Hebrew origin, but I suspect that Hebrew is an artificial language so I'm not sure how that would fit into the old Tartarian language.


I found this book:
https://books.google.be/books?id=Uh4CAAAAYAAJ&printsec=frontcover&hl=da#v=onepage&q&f=false
Although in Swedish, I can try to translate some parts of it to the best of my knowledge, around page 54.  
"This people was a mix between scythian, greek and hebrew" under the name Neurer and moved to our Finnish and Swedish [some word]. Regarding the Neurers, that actually are the tribes Fins, Laps and Estonians, it should be noted that they seem to be survivors of the Israelite Lineages (Israels Slåakter), that the king of Assyria forced to move to Arzerath which corresponds to the scythian Arsaratha. When you consider how much the old Finnish, Lappish and estonian languages equals the Hebrew, and of whom these peeople first month is March and that Saturday is considered Sabbath, then one finds that Neurers with most probability had this origin." 
The author makes footnotes in the book:
"The neurers and vodiner & geloni that moved to Scandinavia got the names Nuori, Lapp and Fin, wherefrom Nore had name, from which Norge [Norway] was called"

The author continues:
"The entire North, everything from our Sevebårgs, west and even more, which the Scythian peoples populated, everything to the black sea, formerly called Scytbiod hin mikla or Greater Scythien, sitiod or Svitiod, which means the property of the Scythians. This Svithiods was often called Godhem or Gothernes Fodelseort and the Western Manhem [Gothic Birthplace and Western Man-home]. This is the new soil/earth/land (nya jord) which they populated and which laid the foundation for Sweden. As Svearike [Sweden] grew out of Siôn, then it is also natural, that this is from where it has begotten its name. See Siav, Sui is the same in old Scythian and even in Tartarian and Turkish, as Siô in our language. The land/country have as we have seen in the beginning been called Se-rike, Sui-rike, Sewe-rike or Siô-rike. Just like the first [kullarne] (not sure) that the Scyths occupied/conquered/took over are called Serve-bårgen or Siô-bårgen. "

The author continues:
"For the same reason is it that our land is called Scandien, Scandinavian or Scanzien and Skanes-oeen, because in the old language is Skane a boat, with which the old Northern necessarily had to use more than any other Race [....] As no part of the world has been more widespread than these old Swedes."

The text continues and is actually very interesting. If I was better at swedish it would quite enjoyable to read. Perhaps someone else on this forum can do better than me. 

It at least seems to be very relevant to this very topic and this book seems to support OP. These people (samis, fins, etc) have Altai genetics and a weird language. After having read this, it seems likely that they are the direct descendents of the Scythians. It strengthens your case, however we do seem to have conflicting information that makes the picture quite complicated.


----------



## Watcher369 (Feb 3, 2021)

debtforyou said:


> Worsaae said:
> 
> 
> > You should add this map: Tartariae Sive Magni Chami Regni typus
> ...



Cool thanks for clearing that up though I’ll take chances with the King James Version. Guess we’re imminent for a transmutation from the age of fire and water to the age of heaven on earth.




flyingmint said:


> Thanks for posting, read it interestingly.
> When I study east asia history with comparing archaic word history record,  I found out quite nonsense parts in mainstream history.
> Seems overseas sites treated these part with name of tartaria.
> I think ww2 is last reset war and it definitely changed east asia history too (delete, cover up with other's history)
> ...



I have had spiritual experiences with Christ through shamanic means I think many modern religions (yes science too) are just used to control the minds of people who don’t actually no anything about spiritually. For example I tried salvia divinorum on a beach along the Pacific Ocean and when I looked to the sky I saw Saturn next to our Sun but it was bright and golden then I zoomed out and was shown that we were in the last chapter of a big book (representing the bible) and this giant almighty wave came down on me and my friend and baptized us (we saw the exact same thing though unique to our individual experience) then there was this voice calling to us from down the beach which we went to go check out after just to make sure and there was this homeless man who was preaching about the false crown. Deepest psychedelic experience so far.


----------



## freygeist (Feb 3, 2021)

Worsaae said:


> It at least seems to be very relevant to this very topic and this book seems to support OP. These people (samis, fins, etc) have Altai genetics and a weird language. After having read this, it seems likely that they are the direct descendents of the Scythians. It strengthens your case, however we do seem to have conflicting information that makes the picture quite complicated.



Yeah, maybe it is a logical fallacy to assume that the 12 tribes are all of the same race. Maybe they were tribes with different races from the beginning? Would explain some contradictions at least.. but i don't know, this is all very confusing


----------



## Watcher369 (Feb 3, 2021)

freygeist said:


> Worsaae said:
> 
> 
> > It at least seems to be very relevant to this very topic and this book seems to support OP. These people (samis, fins, etc) have Altai genetics and a weird language. After having read this, it seems likely that they are the direct descendents of the Scythians. It strengthens your case, however we do seem to have conflicting information that makes the picture quite complicated.
> ...



100% we will go in circles arguing about which race is what. We all came here as humans just look different based on our geographical placement.


----------



## freygeist (Feb 3, 2021)

Watcher369 said:


> freygeist said:
> 
> 
> > Worsaae said:
> ...



I'm not so sure about that. If you think of it logically, why would Asians and Europeans look different, if they live on the same latitude? They tell us, Asians have slanted eyes for example because of the snow... i mean really? So Europeans didn't live in snowy regions? Come on, this whole "we are all the same", is modern propaganda.


----------



## Watcher369 (Feb 3, 2021)

freygeist said:


> Watcher369 said:
> 
> 
> > freygeist said:
> ...



I understand your point of view but how would you challenge that claim? I would like to hear your hypothesis. I made a chart using the yin and yang symbol and then placed the 5 main pigments in the four cardinal directions. White in the North, Red in the West, Yellow in the East, Black in the South and Brown in the Middle. Seems to add up.


----------



## freygeist (Feb 3, 2021)

Watcher369 said:


> I understand your point of view but how would you challenge that claim? I would like to hear your hypothesis. I made a chart using the yin and yang symbol and then placed the 5 main pigments in the four cardinal directions. White in the North, Red in the West, Yellow in the East, Black in the South and Brown in the Middle. Seems to add up.



In my Idea, Whites are from the North and i dont really care about the rest, because i'm a terrible racist person.  Jokes aside, what you laid out makes perfectly sense, but i think that we had originally only 4 races (white,black,yellow,red) And the arabs evolved as a mixed race between white and black.

P.S. reading this now with a clear head, i sort of misunderstood you before, and thought you were talking about the modern "out-of-africa" theory.


----------



## Oracle (Feb 4, 2021)

debtforyou said:


> King Francis I, receiving the last breaths of Leonardo Da Vinci


I find this an extremely disturbing picture. There are so many occult elements to it.It started me down a rabbit hole last night,still researching trying to get to the bottom of it.It was painted by Jean-Auguste-Dominique Ingres in 1818 for the Count de Blacas, ambassador of Louis XVIII and an influential figure during the Restoration.

Back on topic; thank you for a very interesting thread. I'm still working my way through it, and will most likely comment again when I've read through all the links and content.


----------



## irishbalt (Feb 4, 2021)

debtforyou said:


> What I am about to say will be jarring and the cognitive dissonance will be high, but isn’t that why we’re here?
> 
> I will get to how this relates to Biblical Prophecy (knowing the truth about Tartary further validates the Bible), but first we must cut through the lies and deception and cut to the chase as to who they really were.
> 
> ...



It appears, as many have replied, that EVERYTHING is so mixed up regarding history that one could spend several lifetimes trying to sort it out.

1.  We have  voluminous evidence of falsified history within the last 300 years.  Fomenko, photographic evidence, architectural evidence and some peculiar textual evidence related to the Gregorian calendar i400 v. 1400, the contradictory European history and lineages of kings v. the celestial history.  I am as yet uncertain where the pieces fall for this puzzle and may never know.

2.  A keen eye can see that humanity was in a more peaceful state not that long ago. 

A. The architecture is superior to ANYTHING we are currently building
B. The technology was "green" in the 1700s (i700s)
C. Tesla did not discover "free energy", he rediscovered it.  Remember Tesla's father was supposedly of the "order of jesuits", and taught Nikola proper math and science (3,6,9).

What is plain is that we currently live in a very fallen (low energy) epoch.

Thank you to the OP for this fantastic research and completely  different angle, supported by evidence and citation.  Shall another here on SH 'run with this ball'?

I hope so

Hope everyone is having a safe night.  Keep your spirits high, for we are dearly loved by the One who made us.


----------



## debtforyou (Feb 4, 2021)

Worsaae said:


> Ok, let's play with that hypothesis and see where it takes us
> So Dan, the Getæ, the Goths and the Gauthai are all of the mongol tartarian race? Saxons too?
> 
> So the getæ and goths were of the Scythian stock, ie. Mongol tartar stock?
> ...




Uygurs for instance are known to have red hair and have both asian/caucaasian admixture. They were considered nobility long ago and part of the Golden Horde. There is a reason why Uygurs are being placed in concentration camps by China (China was an enemy of Tartar nations) And btw, Its not me thats saying this, its the historical record indicating Scythians as ancient eastern asian folk. If its any group of people that were known to excel at bow and arrow its the Mongolic peoples. Heck you can look at the Olympics and the top archers tend to be of East Asian origin.

Uygurs











Take a look at this Mongolian throat singer, who decidedly looks both asian/caucasian

_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=41_d4D7T6uI_

I find it interesting that the root word for Ogre comes from Uygur. The people in power love to play these types of word games to denigrate their enemy.




Papal Maps would even indicate that the ‘red-headed’ Jews lived in present day northeastern eurasian steppe. Again, this isn’t me making these claims, its the historical record.

Even the Basque people, are known to have descended from Manchu Tartars



Not to be facetious but per 1560 Geneva, it doesn’t jive in the commentary when it says that the Huns/Goths/Vandals will rise against the Papacy if they are Germanic. So German people will topple the Roman Empire? Or does it make sense that sometime in the near or distant future, the original Hebrew Israelites (ancient Goths/Getae that have their roots from Eastern Asia) will destroy the Papacy. They have already done it when they sacked Rome long ago, and its possible that it may happen again. The East / West divide is starting to grow after alll...


----------



## freygeist (Feb 4, 2021)

debtforyou said:


> Uygurs for instance are known to have red hair and have both asian/caucaasian admixture. They were considered nobility long ago and part of the Golden Horde. There is a reason why Uygurs are being placed in concentration camps by China (China was an enemy of Tartar nations) And btw, Its not me thats saying this, its the historical record indicating Scythians as ancient eastern asian folk. If its any group of people that were known to excel at bow and arrow its the Mongolic peoples. Heck you can look at the Olympics and the top archers tend to be of East Asian origin.
> 
> Uygurs
> View attachment 6419
> ...




This could mean both things, they were at first white and then mixed with asians, or the other way around.

Now this is all speculation, but could it be that what we think of as asian today, meant initially something else?
When you look at the word Asia (Asien), i see resemblance to the german/norse word "Asen" or "Æsir" so the pantheon of gods in the norse mytholoy, also the female swedish name "Asa" is derived from that. So could the initial meaning of Asia be land of the "Æsir"?.
This could explain those discrepancies in the texts, as maybe at a certain point in time asian stood for european/cauc*asian*/white people, as in descendants of the "Æsir", and later the term was used for what we today understand as asiatic or asian, meaning people of eastern stock, for lack of a better word.


----------



## Worsaae (Feb 4, 2021)

debtforyou said:


> Worsaae said:
> 
> 
> > Ok, let's play with that hypothesis and see where it takes us
> ...



You make a compelling case. When that is said, there is no doubt that the Tartars are asians in the sense of geography. From the previous texts we learned that Estonians, Lapps (sami) and Fins were of the 12 tribes, mixed between Greeks, Hebrew and Scythian. This is how they looked in the past (70 - 200 years ago):










Below we see modern genetics (yes, I have my doubts too, but alas):



PCA plot of world populations:



PCA plot again - notice Basque are close to native americans. Sami and Fins are within the European cluster. 




What I find plausible too is that it was an extinct race of people that has since been genocided and their history written out of history. 

Then there is this saying "Scratch at the russian and underneath you will see the Tatar":
https://www.quora.com/There-is-a-Fr...on-European-features-of-the-Russian-character
What's interesting is that the Swedish, Spanish and British royals have a direct maternal line to the same ancestral mother some 800 years ago. Britain supported the tartar rule in China in the 1800s. Maybe there is a connection there? 

About your question if it makes sense if the germanic people would topple Rome/Pope. Yes, it would make sense. We've been at war with Rome for thousands of years. (If we consider the official history).


----------



## matematik (Feb 4, 2021)

freygeist said:


> debtforyou said:
> 
> 
> > Uygurs for instance are known to have red hair and have both asian/caucaasian admixture. They were considered nobility long ago and part of the Golden Horde. There is a reason why Uygurs are being placed in concentration camps by China (China was an enemy of Tartar nations) And btw, Its not me thats saying this, its the historical record indicating Scythians as ancient eastern asian folk. If its any group of people that were known to excel at bow and arrow its the Mongolic peoples. Heck you can look at the Olympics and the top archers tend to be of East Asian origin.
> ...




I've read theories that most of Asia including much of East Asia was ethnically white/caucasian until relatively recently, and that the modern Mongoloid population of East Asia have only colonised North Asia relatively recently, originating in South East Asia and expanding Northwards perhaps only in the last few hundred years.

This is backed up by the fact that the Tocharian mummies are entirely genetically European, and remains tested from various archaeological sites around China (and Korea) have shown that people in "Ancient" East Asia were much closer to modern Europeans than they are to the present day Mongoloid population. People tend to assume that the current population they see in a certain area must have always been there, but in reality the demographic majority can shift dramatically in a short period of time, a matter of decades even.


----------



## freygeist (Feb 4, 2021)

matematik said:


> I've read theories that most of Asia including much of East Asia was ethnically white/caucasian until relatively recently, and that the modern Mongoloid population of East Asia have only colonised North Asia relatively recently, originating in South East Asia and expanding Northwards perhaps only in the last few hundred years.
> 
> This is backed up by the fact that the Tocharian mummies are entirely genetically European, and remains tested from various archaeological sites around China (and Korea) have shown that people in "Ancient" East Asia were much closer to modern Europeans than they are to the present day Mongoloid population. People tend to assume that the current population they see in a certain area must have always been there, but in reality the demographic majority can shift dramatically in a short period of time, a matter of decades even.



Do you have any complementary material on this? I heard of the mummies, but not to that extent. But this makes awful lot of sense.


----------



## debtforyou (Feb 4, 2021)

matematik said:


> freygeist said:
> 
> 
> > debtforyou said:
> ...




it is said to be the opposite, that parts of present day Europe used to live mongolic people long long ago, but was transplanted by caucasians. the musocvites were responsible for the push eastward. even in scripture per 1560 geneva the japhethites (caucasian) dwelt in the land of shem territory.


----------



## matematik (Feb 4, 2021)

freygeist said:


> matematik said:
> 
> 
> > I've read theories that most of Asia including much of East Asia was ethnically white/caucasian until relatively recently, and that the modern Mongoloid population of East Asia have only colonised North Asia relatively recently, originating in South East Asia and expanding Northwards perhaps only in the last few hundred years.
> ...



A lot of it is just different speculation I've read, although the strongest evidence I've seen is an analysis of remains from an archaeological site in Eastern China that first concluded that the remains were similar to modern Europeans and show a shift over time to modern day Mongoloids.

https://www.researchgate.net/public...ation_in_China_and_Its_Spatiotemporal_Changes


----------



## debtforyou (Feb 4, 2021)

it is said that the roman empire conquered as far as present day china long ago. in josephus's 'war with the jews' roman encampments invaded as far into 'corea'





marco polo even indicated that kublai khan's army was Jewish. the chozan tartars, or choseon tartars were known to profess the jewish faith long ago.



this source talks about the afghan jews as well, also known as the pashto afghans of today, whom are also remnants of israelites. i find it interesting that afghanistan was invaded to fight the pashto israelite remnants. makes you think the real reasons why we go to war. to continue the Biblical War against the Israelites and its people. Same with the Yazidis in Iraq whom were massacred in Iraq whom were also known to be Israelite remnants


----------



## matematik (Feb 4, 2021)

debtforyou said:


> matematik said:
> 
> 
> > freygeist said:
> ...




Interesting, although if that was the case how would the presence of ancient Caucasians like the Tocharians in East Asia be explained and other ancient Caucasian DNA that has been found like that study I linked to above? Also most historic paintings/portrayals of Tartars and Mongols present them as Caucasian looking people, not Mongoloid.

If Mongoloids were present on the fringes of Europe and then pushed Eastward by Caucasians that must have been a long time ago, with no surviving records today, although the fact you're suggesting the bible supports that theory obviously means it would have been a very long time ago.


----------



## debtforyou (Feb 4, 2021)

going back to who the goths were, this early historical record indicates that the Goths/Visigoths were east asian in origin, and that the 'isle of corea' may have been the first discovered land


----------



## freygeist (Feb 4, 2021)

debtforyou said:


> going back to who the goths were, this early historical record indicates that the Goths/Visigoths were east asian in origin, and that the 'isle of corea' may have been the first discovered land
> 
> View attachment 6481



Thats the problem with this whole thing. You can find evidence supporting both claims, depending on the point you want to make.
I'll refer to my previous post again. Just think of the word Asia in comparison to Asen or Aesir, also think of the word Goth.
Goth = God = Gott. So from a linguistic point of view, these words show clearly a indo-germanic origin.
Now of course you can argue, they were originally "asian", but that is contradicting the direct linguistic evidence of the word itself.


----------



## debtforyou (Feb 4, 2021)

freygeist said:


> debtforyou said:
> 
> 
> > going back to who the goths were, this early historical record indicates that the Goths/Visigoths were east asian in origin, and that the 'isle of corea' may have been the first discovered land
> ...



i dont believe it goes both ways here. there is a mountain of evidence from centuries ago that goths were of asian origin. even the huns were known to be from cochin, or present day china.

going back to scripture it makes a lot more sense that these goths of asian origin will topple the roman empire than German people.

Goths = descendants of asian hordes of long ago that will according to scripture, destroy the Papacy once and for all.

even the word saxon, has its roots from scythians, or sacae, sakai.




and who are the scythians? people with mongolic features, such as King Francis I from the OP.


----------



## matematik (Feb 4, 2021)

I've heard it argued that Saxons descend from Israelites before actually, "British Israelism" used to be popular in early 1900s and I believe is largely based on that line of thought, that the Anglo-Saxons are one of the lost tribes of Israel.

You speculated that the reason for ongoing wars in the Middle East is because of a globalist agenda to wipe out the last Israelite remnants around the world, which I think is quite plausible. I have wondered if the real agenda behind third world mass immigration into the UK over the decades is to dilute and destroy the Anglo-Saxon race, because the globalists have identified the English/Anglo-Saxons as an Israelite remnant.


----------



## debtforyou (Feb 4, 2021)

matematik said:


> I've heard it argued that Saxons descend from Israelites before actually, "British Israelism" used to be popular in early 1900s and I believe is largely based on that line of thought, that the Anglo-Saxons are one of the lost tribes of Israel. I do believe that ancient, ancient present day British Isles was peopled by ancient Tartarians long long ago. I believe dolmens exist throughout the UK, which is a sign of their existence in various regions of the world. Over 40% of dolmens are clustered in the Korean peninsula.
> 
> You speculated that the reason for ongoing wars in the Middle East is because of a globalist agenda to wipe out the last Israelite remnants around the world, which I think is quite plausible. I have wondered if the real agenda behind third world mass immigration into the UK over the decades is to dilute and destroy the Anglo-Saxon race, because the globalists have identified the English/Anglo-Saxons as an Israelite remnant.



Based on my research there was a push for Anglo Israelism but it didn’t hold much water and there were detractors from this idea. Same with the current day Black Hebrew Israelite movement, which doesn’t hold much water in terms of historical evidence.

The true Israel may not be located in present day Israel we know of today, but was transplanted more to the West to keep the deception going.

Israel may be located in present day North Korea, Japan, and Northeastern China (Manchuria). You will see multiple Bible verses discussing the land upon the rising sun as the location of Israel.

I do find it interesting the state of Israel was formed only in 1947, and 3 years afterwards, a war was launched against the Korean Peninsula, a possible location site of Israel where the Levites dwelled. China was once controlled by Manchu Tartars through the Qing Dynasty, but was ultimately subdued through multiple opium wars launched by Western Papal Forces (US, UK) by 1911. Once the Manchu‘s lost China, this opened up vulnerability to Korea and Japan. And we know what happened in those regions in the 20th century. Complete devastation and a couple atom bombs did the trick. Nagasaki was the center of Christendom in Japan. Kyoto is known to have shrines of King David. The Hata Clan were known to be silk weavers and settled in Japan, and originated from the Korean Peninsula. Crimea was known to have Karaite Jews, whom were descended from Eastern Asia and were of ‘oriental origin’ according to one source. There are tombs in Crimea indicating that their ancestors were from Eastern Tartary. I find it interesting that Russia launched an invasion into Crimea recently. Yet another example of Israelitish persecution that is ongoing to this very day.

The city of Dresden was the center of Gothic structures, and we know what happened there, carpet bombed to bits to erase even more History and punish the remnants of Getae that may have still had a presence there. This makes me rethink why West/East Germany existed. East Germany could have had a more Gothic presence although I haven’t looked into it.

Going back to Revelation 17:16, as implausible as this may sound, the people of North Korea whom are currently under duress and forced to worship a human deity, will subdue the Roman Empire in the future. Same with Japan, another territory that may have been the Tribe of Reuben. Korea was known to be the Tribe of Gad. Tribe of Benjamin may be associated with Afghan Pashto people. Armenians are another group of people that descended from Israelites. All the wars being fought in my estimation, is to continue the fight against the true Abrahamic Israelites of the Bible. Native Americans have their roots from Tartar people and held Judaic practices. One can argue that present day North America was Israelite land as well. That is another discussion point that will have its own mountain of evidence I can share at a later time.

The most isolated country in the world is after all, North Korea, steeped in mystery still, and forbidden from being open to the rest of the world. The NK government is still owned by the Papacy through its proxy China. In fact, the main beneficiaries of the war against Tartary was Muscovy and China after all, whom are today’s ‘boogeyman’ for the West.


----------



## freygeist (Feb 4, 2021)

debtforyou said:


> freygeist said:
> 
> 
> > debtforyou said:
> ...



I understand the fact, there are many references in texts, that support your claim, when you focus your whole hypothesis around this point, but i think, you are missing the direct connection to our linguistic heritage. 

Why do the Saxons/Scythians now live, where they live? I've also seen the name "Mongul" appearing up high in Asia on older Maps, sometimes as a region, or a City, but not where the so called Mongolians, we know today supposedly originated. 

Lets try the same thing. Just take the word for itself. Mongul. This word means great or grand in its origin. Think of latin words like magnus, magna, magnum, also greak megalo, always the m and the g. I also have the word Mage in mind, when i think of this word.

So, my point is the original meaning of these words, and the tribes speaking those words, got confused, or changed on purpose, maybe even by the time this text, or the translation was made.


----------



## Safranek (Feb 5, 2021)

Worsaae said:


> Ok, let's play with that hypothesis and see where it takes us.
> View attachment 6361
> So Dan, the Getæ, the Goths and the Gauthai are all of the mongol tartarian race? Saxons too?
> 
> ...



This is a very interesting thread on an important missing part of our history. There are some key points discussed in this thread;

Were there Tartars AND Scythians? Were they a mixture of races sharing a common language and culture?

Based on my research so far, I would say we should stop talking about Tartaria as Tartaria and start talking about Tartaria as Scythia. The reason is the fact that on earlier maps, ALL the land that was labeled as Tartaria was labeled as Scythia. Then suddenly the maps were changed.

Why do I say the maps were changed? Because it is impossible for that size territory to be vacated and taken over by a different people in that amount of time. Now that's not to say, that its impossible for the CONTROL of that territory and its native population to be changed during that time period. 

This clearly indicates an attempt at the first step of erasure of a 'culture/nation' from history by the PTB of the time. Hence why you are seeing mixed narratives by historians depending on whether they got their sources from originals or were quoting other established 'historians' hired to do the falsification.

Keep in mind one very important fact.

The names attributed to peoples were given to them by foreigners and depending on where these foreigners lived, they named the people of lands in their own words/language.

For instance the Sakai are called Szekely in Hungarian to this day and they live in Transylvania where Tatarlaka is found. Here's an article regarding the 'find' at Tatarlaka.

https://www.ancient-origins.net/art...ria-tablets-actually-written-hungarian-007893
https://magyarmegmaradasert.hu/in-english/our-language/1618-the-mystery-of-tatarlaka-part-1-2
http://piramidasunca.ba/eng/latest-news/item/3471-ancient-hungarian-runic-writing.html
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Tărtăria_tablets
The Wiki page is doing damage control but in the talk pages some are protesting.

------------------------------------------------

Then there is this, Encyclopaedia Britannica, 3rd Edition, Volume 8, Pg. 713

















Which is partly true, but not entirely, as there was nothing to subdue because its a fact that the 'tribes' who came from the east were NOT coming to subdue Pannonia, but to protect it from the increasing invasion of the 'Romans'. Of course, this is not the version being taught in history class.

So, if according to the 1796 source all of Europe descended from the same people then they obviously must have at some point shared the same language. Now the question is; did anyone manage to keep this language alive? It seems that the Magyar have. 

Its no accident that the only country to have lost 2/3 of its territory after WW1 was Hungary. They struggled under the Habsburg dynasties (finances by the Fuggers) for centuries and then came Communism. At present, no real Hungarian history or linguistics are allowed at the Hungarian National Academy of Sciences.

But its the same everywhere, including England. Just ask Alan Wilson and Baram Blackett;

https://roguemale.org/2014/04/12/wilson-blackett-britains-warrior-historians/
http://self-realisation.com/video/ourstory-of-britain-playlist/

-----------------------------------------------------------

Here's my old post from SH1 in the Tartary thread which pertains to this also;

https://stolenhistory.net/threads/t...it-was-bigger-than-russia-once.1951/post-5524
https://www.michelangelonaddeo.com/wp-content/uploads/2019/01/anthropology-ENG.pdf
-------------------------------------------------------------

Then here's a couple theories on the former world language. One is presented by Max Igan, now I'm still on the fence about him as a sincere researcher, but in the case of this video I think he was told to pull it from his channel, because its not there anymore. I think it turned out to be a bit too powerful and too honest.

*"Piecing Together the Past Max Igan talking about Attila Flink"*


_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EnJ_qFgkdZ8_



https://www.ancient-origins.net/art...ria-tablets-actually-written-hungarian-007893

Bator Vamos Toth and the Tamana Civilization - YouTube


----------------------------------------------------------

Not directly on topic but pertinent nevertheless, here are three videos about another theory regarding the origin of the races from a guy who has probably read more book than anyone we have been listening to and has been compiling his own material, writing books and publishes a YT channel with a small team.


_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PrevwT1gaTc_



_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JmI7VKXCGdY_



_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4jGnDF0QtEM_


_____________________________________________________

There's much more but this is all I have time for at the moment.

I've been researching for an OP on the former world language and it ties into so many things including Tartaria and not excluding the Celts (Kelti), Goths (by some called Getae and other names), Iberians, and the list goes on.

I hope some of what I posted can shed some light on things for some, clear some things up for others and hopefully provide new leads to follow regarding this topic.


----------



## matematik (Feb 5, 2021)

debtforyou said:


> Based on my research there was a push for Anglo Israelism but it didn’t hold much water and there were detractors from this idea. Same with the current day Black Hebrew Israelite movement, which doesn’t hold much water in terms of historical evidence.



Though if the Saxons are Israelites as many contend, then surely the Anglo-Saxons must be at least partially so as the name implies?

Something about Jews is that in reality the Talmud arguably holds more scriptural importance to them than the Old Testament, Judaism is in many ways a "pagan" religion with a veneer of being an Abrahamic one.


----------



## debtforyou (Feb 5, 2021)

matematik said:


> Though if the Saxons are Israelites as many contend, then surely the Anglo-Saxons must be at least partially so as the name implies?



The Talmud is not scriptural from my understanding and was based on oral teachings that was added to the original gospels. Additionally, not many believe that Anglos are Israelite. As I have indicated with numerous sources in this thread, the real Jews have the physiognomy of Eastern Asian peoples and I can provide even more primary sources on this if need be but the OP is sufficient imo. 

Maybe long long ago, in the B.C era of present day British Isles, the Getae may have lived there, but present day anglo saxons from my understanding are considered Gentiles.

Per scripture the Bible we know of today is for all people. Without Gentiles there would be no Bible today. Corruption and idolatry lead to the downfall of the Israelites. 




I'm assuming here that the Christians mentioned above is the Papacy. 

Look at what the powers that be are doing now to South Korea for instance. Kpop is a phenomenon spreading idolatry globally. they even call them Kpop Idols. The music videos even have numerous occult references and symbolism. The sons of Kore, Korahites in the Bible were known to be singers and dancers for God. Look at how they are being utilized now. Spreading idolatry instead. Its to defile the Israelites of the Bible today. Look at North Korea  being forced to worship their dear leader. Pyongyang used to be known as the 'Court of Kings.'


----------



## Worsaae (Feb 5, 2021)

According to this source most tartars in Denmark were danes. Interestingly, tartars are called celts & gypsies in Denmark. 
https://www.kristeligt-dagblad.dk/debat/2014-10-30/1864-og-sigøjnere.-de-fleste-var-danske


----------



## debtforyou (Feb 5, 2021)

nestorian symbolism found at the palace of fine arts in SF. maybe remnants of gothic structures that existed in north america that has been around for centuries? notice the nestorian flower and swastika.


----------



## Safranek (Feb 5, 2021)

debtforyou said:


> Additionally, not many believe that Anglos are Israelite.






debtforyou said:


> Based on my research there was a push for Anglo Israelism but it didn’t hold much water and there were detractors from this idea.




Here's another 'outlaw' historian with over 30 years of research behind him giving his hypothesis on the subject of Britain and Israelites. I think its well worth a listen. Of course this is not the only hypothesis out there, but it matches those of many 'outlaw' researchers. Strangely, those that are against it are of the establishment. Its up to the individual which version they may choose to believe or not.

https://esotericawakening.com/are-the-welsh-the-lost-ten-tribes-of-israel
The pertinent part starts at 28:35

*Are The Welsh The Lost Ten Tribes Of Israel?*


_View: https://youtu.be/H5mXbMxZWz0?t=1715_


----------



## debtforyou (Feb 6, 2021)

best to stick with primary sources than using talking heads or youtubers as main source of truth. looks as though there are attempts to white wash true history as i have seen on other platforms. for those seeking truth, beware of wolves in sheep clothing, especially in the truth seeking community.


----------



## freygeist (Feb 6, 2021)

debtforyou said:


> best to stick with primary sources than using talking heads or youtubers as main source of truth. looks as though there are attempts to white wash true history as i have seen on other platforms. for those seeking truth, beware of wolves in sheep clothing, especially in the truth seeking community.




One could argue, you are trying to paint it yellow, as you are consequently ignoring most of the counterarguments, that have been made by many people. Also consider that to this very day, the EXACT OPPOSITE of what you're claiming is happening.










​Whites are being written out of their history. Not the other way around.


----------



## debtforyou (Feb 6, 2021)

Worsaae said:


> According to this source most tartars in Denmark were danes. Interestingly, tartars are called celts & gypsies in Denmark.
> https://www.kristeligt-dagblad.dk/debat/2014-10-30/1864-og-sigøjnere.-de-fleste-var-danske



the indigenous people of northern europe such as the inuits were considered tartarian and possibly associated with the israelites.


freygeist said:


> One could argue, you are trying to paint it yellow, as you are consequently ignoring most of the counterarguments, that have been made by many people. Also consider that to this very day, the EXACT OPPOSITE of what you're claiming is happening.



im digging up historical records where literally caucasians are indicating israelites as east asian in origin. some food for thought.

regarding the persecution of white anglo saxon protestants that is a real phenomenon and the reason why is because they are targeting the Bible Belt. they arent being persecuted not for being white, but for being Christian. hence why you will see mass media ridiculing 'rednecks' etc. the forgotten class is the white working class in america.


----------



## matematik (Feb 6, 2021)

debtforyou said:


> regarding the persecution of white anglo saxon protestants that is a real phenomenon and the reason why is because they are targeting the Bible Belt. they arent being persecuted not for being white, but for being Christian. hence why you will see mass media ridiculing 'rednecks' etc. the forgotten class is the white working class in america.



It seems to me even in Europe, the English are under particular attack demographically and culturally even in comparison to other European countries. English history is attacked more than other white countries, demographic replacement has been going on here the longest, the "vaccination" programme is being rolled out the fastest in England, as if the English are being used as the lab rats and/or targets for genocide.

I'm not really sure why the English are particularly hated by the globalists, but they seem to see the existence of a strong English/Anglo-Saxon identity as a barrier to the NWO.


----------



## Megalonymous (Feb 6, 2021)

I think we should be finding that tartarians are simply people from tartarus. tartarus along with hades was on the west side of okeanos where the cimmerians lived.

sacae are simply people from sakhbu. Sumerians would call it Harali the far away land of gold where the gods lived. sakhbu is named for lord sakh [aka Ra of the westcar papyrus etc etc]. he lived on the upper sea [aka okeanos [apsorroos] aka nun aka vourukasa aka apsu etc etc.]

according to the bible, the vendidad, plato, etc etc… lord sakh built a massive canaled [36km across] circular city nesos called Zion or Yimkard or Atlantis [really anciently simply call "On"] and when it flooded at the end of the ice age the "chosen" people survived in a large rectangular walled cowpen on slightly higher ground than the flooded city. interestingly they built a super droveway to collect all the animals [aurochs especially] that were fleeing the flood.

all of these structures are perfectly preserved even today as catholic dogma says they must be. the whole point of the bible [etc etc] is to tell us what we should expect to physically find and what we are to do when we find it.

if you look at sherlockfindsatlantis.wordpress.com .. they [the national geological institute of Romania]  say okeanos was the body of water that filled the middle Danube basin after the ice age until it was drained by the Hapsburgs… and everything mentioned above seems to be there.

peace

ps if you go to the roman entrance to the caves under Budapest, you will find the romans carved the word "Tartarus" on the wall.


----------



## freygeist (Feb 6, 2021)

debtforyou said:


> im digging up historical records where literally caucasians are indicating israelites as east asian in origin. some food for thought.



Yes so much is clear, but it might very well be that i'm misunderstanding the point you are trying make with this whole thread. Are you saying the tartars, and the uyghur remains were like a unique race, so their specific look is not because of mixing?


----------



## Worsaae (Feb 6, 2021)

freygeist said:


> debtforyou said:
> 
> 
> > im digging up historical records where literally caucasians are indicating israelites as east asian in origin. some food for thought.
> ...


His thread is much more than this. I suggest you re-read his OP. The race/ethnic thing is a minor part of the thread, in my opinion. It could be:
1) Mongol-tartars 
2) Eastasians
3) Semitics 
4) Turkic
5) Eurasians
6) New race
7) Native americans / indians
8) Slavs
9) Germanics
10) Celts 
11) Blacks
etc. In fact, you can find sources that support each of those positions.

His contribution is that he has found plenty of sources that support the position that the tartars were the 10 lost tribes of Israel.


----------



## Silveryou (Feb 6, 2021)

An European Israelite David (represented by star and moon symbols) with European swords and armours defeats the giant Goliath (represented by a dragon-like flag) and decapitates him with his sword, a scimitar. According to the "Annunciation" by Jan van Eyck (dated 1434)


----------



## freygeist (Feb 6, 2021)

Worsaae said:


> His thread is much more than this. I suggest you re-read his OP. The race/ethnic thing is a minor part of the thread, in my opinion. It could be:
> 
> His contribution is that he has found plenty of sources that support the position that the tartars were the 10 lost tribes of Israel.



Yes, i understood that conclusion, and he did amazing work, collecting the sources. I was just wondering about the look of that mongolian throat singer, you could explain it through mixing but still....


----------



## Watcher369 (Feb 6, 2021)

debtforyou said:


> Worsaae said:
> 
> 
> > Ok, let's play with that hypothesis and see where it takes us
> ...




Just like the indigenous peoples of Japan... are they Asian? are they white? Looks like a damn cro-magnon to me! AKA to modern science, “early european modern human”. Hmmmm someone’s been busy.


----------



## debtforyou (Feb 6, 2021)

freygeist said:


> Yes so much is clear, but it might very well be that i'm misunderstanding the point you are trying make with this whole thread. Are you saying the tartars, and the uyghur remains were like a unique race, so their specific look is not because of mixing?



Uygurs are a mixed race of people of both white and asian blood, potentially slavic and asian mixing, creating the Getae/Gothic people.

Painting from a Russian artist from a Russian University depicting the alliance between the Golden Horde and Slavic Grand Prince of Vladimir in the 12th century. Slavs were historically allied with the Tartarian hordes of the East. Shows why Slavs are persecuted today especially in the 20th century by Stalin. Notice the Gospel in front of Sartak (son of Batu Khan).






Worsaae said:


> The race/ethnic thing is a minor part of the thread, in my opinion.



Yes, the intent of this thread is not about racial lines, but we need to to think more along SPIRITUAL lines. The reason why Tartary is memory holed is because it would further validate the Bible, and the objective since the 20th century onwards has been to tear down / minimize / create doubt when it comes to scripture. Knowing who the Israelites are gives more context when it comes to reading the Bible and it becomes alive when understanding the current geopolitical situation and why we war today.

And yes, even in Europe today, notice the immigration patterns, same with the United States. They are allowing a traditionally Roman Catholic nation from the south (Mexico) to be intentionally pourous with the United States (a traditionally protestant nation). They had done this when Irish Catholics were migrating en masse in the 19th century to America. Its history repeating itself.

Europe? Notice the immigration policies of Muslims driving up north to dilute the traditionally protestant nations of Western Europe. It is to DILUTE the Christian people and their faith. We must think about SPIRITUAL dilution more so than racial dilution.

The counter-reformation is ongoing, and the name of the game is to fully eliminate the power of the Gospel. Hope this helps for those on the quest for truth. In my opinion, seeking Truth leads to God.


----------



## freygeist (Feb 6, 2021)

debtforyou said:


> freygeist said:
> 
> 
> > Yes so much is clear, but it might very well be that i'm misunderstanding the point you are trying make with this whole thread. Are you saying the tartars, and the uyghur remains were like a unique race, so their specific look is not because of mixing?
> ...



Thats only the half-truth, its not only faith. Race-mixing is propagated with increasing intensity, so is the ongoing immigration to Europe, that is the Calergi-Plan of diluting the European nations through mixing between all 3 races. So these things are connected. You can't hide that fact. Its happening in every major caucasian country.


----------



## Worsaae (Feb 6, 2021)

freygeist said:


> debtforyou said:
> 
> 
> > freygeist said:
> ...


I don't know if you can upload videos but in the past 1 year we have this in Denmark:
SAS commercial (partly state-owned) - What is truly Scandinavian? Nothing. 

It shows an African saying he has viking ancestors...  

Then we had a study on vikings by our leading scientist, Eske Willerslev, in this area that basically declared to all our media that vikings weren't actually scandinavians. In fact everyone can be a viking. (Of course, his paper didn't say that, although they tried to paint it this way, in his paper also)

Then last week we had from our state television network (Danmarks Radio) a commercial with a danish couple, enjoying eachother on a couch. Then out of nowhere comes Eske Willerslev and interrupts their fun evening. He starts talking about how Scandinavians died out in Greenland because they were inbreeding (complete lie), then talks about how Danes have only survived because we in the past intermingled with Asians and the middle east (a lie in a half truth), and then the punchline so if you want whats best for your kids, you should probably choose something a little more .... exotic. (meaning don't mate with a dane)


----------



## freygeist (Feb 6, 2021)

Worsaae said:


> I don't know if you can upload videos but in the past 1 year we have this in Denmark:
> SAS commercial (partly state-owned) - What is truly Scandinavian? Nothing.
> 
> It shows an African saying he has viking ancestors...




There is this disgusting clip: 
_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ShfsBPrNcTI_


Look at the Like/Dislike Ratio though


----------



## Worsaae (Feb 6, 2021)

Removed.


----------



## Oracle (Feb 7, 2021)

Well I'm not sure if this will be of use to you in this thread but it struck me as relevant information, when I came across this GRAPH.



> *Global Lactose Intolerance Figures*
> February 3, 2021
> Approximately 33% of people are lactose intolerant1, although some 75% of adults exhibit decreased lactase activity1,2. Perhaps inevitably, lactose intolerance is more prevalent in areas that are less conducive to dairy farming, with the highest tolerance being around northern Europe with the frequency of intolerant increasing as we venture south (the exceptions to this rule are Australia and New Zealand, being as they are predominantly populated by descendants of European settlers who brought their farming practices with them)2. Beyond that, this can apply even within countries; India, for example, sees a sharp increase in the south compared to the north3.
> 
> ...



Source

Since Asians are known for their lactose intolerance, this graph may help in determining a connection with the tartarian/asian issue.
Hope it helps!


----------



## irishbalt (Feb 7, 2021)

Oracle said:


> Well I'm not sure if this will be of use to you in this thread but it struck me as relevant information, when I came across this graph in my research for a post I am compiling for a thread I will be posting in the Health and Nutrition forum, to support your hypothesis.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Currently it is very difficult to determine whether this "intolerance" is due to dispostion or the unnatural treatment of the milk.  Before utilizing unpasteurized natural milk, I was deemed "lactose intollerant".  Now our whole family drinks milk at different times via natural unpasteurized milk with no issues.

So, it would appear to be a muddled issue because you would want to sample people of a particular haplotype over a time with natural milk over an extended period of time to determine whether they are truly "lactose intollerant" and even then, if their gut flora is damaged it may take a prolonged time to conduct such a study.

Furthermore, if today's "science" is questioned at all, it would be a small wonder whether such a study would be allowed to be published amongst "respected journals".  In that case, having a benefactor with enough political and social influence to weather criticism would be necessary. Perhaps for such a study, you'd want a benefector of independent wealth with a particular interest in this field.  I imagine people with the means are out there for an intrepid researcher.

All the best.


----------



## Oracle (Feb 7, 2021)

?
I think you've missed the point of my post.
It has nothing to do with general lactose intolerance which would be highly off topic.  It is the higher statistics in the graph which I posted it for to show a geographical distribution of the known traits of the Asian make up  in regard to the op. I thought it may be helpful to some related to the topic not their tummys.
I shall edit it to make that a bit more obvious perhaps.?


----------



## Worsaae (Feb 7, 2021)

Oracle said:


> ?
> I think you've missed the point of my post.
> It has nothing to do with general lactose intolerance which would be highly off topic.  It is the higher statistics in the graph which I posted it for to show a geographical distribution of the known traits of the Asian make up  in regard to the op. I thought it may be helpful to some related to the topic not their tummys.
> I shall edit it to make that a bit more obvious perhaps.?


Would mind explaining your post to those of us that still don't get it?


----------



## Oracle (Feb 7, 2021)

Worsaae said:


> Oracle said:
> 
> 
> > ?
> ...


I edited the post, should be clearer now.


----------



## Worsaae (Feb 8, 2021)

Oracle said:


> Worsaae said:
> 
> 
> > Oracle said:
> ...


I don't get it


----------



## matematik (Feb 8, 2021)

I think focusing on race/ethnicity is probably quite an unreliable way of ascertaining a country/regions' history over a long period of time. The racial demographics of a nation can change dramatically in a very short period of time, a race can go from being the majority to being the minority in as little as a generation, and that's just as a result of gradual and constant movements of ethnic aliens into a region over several decades. This sort of demographic shift is happening in places like the UK, US and much of Western Europe at a very fast rate really.

People tend to make the general assumption that the majority race in almost any given country (with the obvious exception of countries like the US or Australia) today has ALWAYS been the majority for thousands of years or what ever, when in reality considering the speed with which demographic shifts occur, observably so in the present day, it seems illogical to assume say the mongoloid Chinese today were exactly the same people even a few hundred years ago, let alone thousands of years ago.


----------



## Worsaae (Feb 22, 2021)

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Hengist_and_Horsa#cite_note-GUNN22-23-8"Vortigern allowed Hengist to send for more of his countrymen to come over to fight for him. Messengers were sent to "Scythia", where "a number" of warriors were selected, and, with sixteen ships, the messengers returned. With the men came Hengist's beautiful daughter. Hengist prepared a feast, inviting Vortigern, Vortigern's officers, and Ceretic, his translator. Prior to the feast, Hengist enjoined his daughter to serve the guests plenty of wine and ale so that they would become drunk. At the feast Vortigern became enamored with her and promised Hengist whatever he liked in exchange for her betrothal. Hengist, having "consulted with the Elders who attended him of the Angle race," demanded Kent. Without the knowledge of the then-ruler of Kent, Vortigern agreed.[8] "

Hengist is scandinavian.


----------



## Watcher369 (Mar 15, 2021)

matematik said:


> I think focusing on race/ethnicity is probably quite an unreliable way of ascertaining a country/regions' history over a long period of time. The racial demographics of a nation can change dramatically in a very short period of time, a race can go from being the majority to being the minority in as little as a generation, and that's just as a result of gradual and constant movements of ethnic aliens into a region over several decades. This sort of demographic shift is happening in places like the UK, US and much of Western Europe at a very fast rate really.
> 
> People tend to make the general assumption that the majority race in almost any given country (with the obvious exception of countries like the US or Australia) today has ALWAYS been the majority for thousands of years or what ever, when in reality considering the speed with which demographic shifts occur, observably so in the present day, it seems illogical to assume say the mongoloid Chinese today were exactly the same people even a few hundred years ago, let alone thousands of years ago.




Well said it should be safe to say that we have that out of the way so I want to go back to the original idea of this post and it’s authenticity... If the truth has always been right here in front of us, merely scattered as we ourselves have been within the last 200 years then my new question is do we share relation to these peoples and is that why we have such a spirit to bring their glory back into existence? It seems old world science and schools of thought were well on to the same ideas we are advocating here in a creationist model it has just been sadly exploited (look into the curse of Ham) by the same powers that wish to reprogram the earth. So for now I guess as these events continue to unfold, follow your heart and we shall resonate on the same frequency!


----------



## Ekowa (Oct 18, 2021)

Hello all, 

I can also provide you much detail relating to the Skitians/Scythian's/Tartarians bc my grandfather is a decendant of Swedish Prince Rurik who ruled over Novgorod, Rus-sia. Rurik was of Varangian stock, which is another word for Viking. In addition, the prefix Rus means - "men who row" which also relates to the Vikings. Rurik had a son who fought over taxes and was killed by the Slavic Drevelian Tribe. However, Ruriks grandson, Tierghnan Ruarc aka "Little Lord" was sent to Ireland to be married to an Irish Princess in Brefnei, Ireland. Throughout the past twenty years or so, I have traced that portion of my genealogy to Brefnei Ireland and back to Tierghnan Ruarc. 

Now take note, the Ash-ke-nasi Jewish word for Holy Spirit is Ruach. Ruach is very similar to Rook, Roark, Roarke, Ruark, Ruarke, Roach, Rorik, Ruarch, Ruarg, and other's. Also, the prefix "Ash" not only relates to the Ashina people, but also to the tree known as Yggdrasil. Vikings are commonly known to be the children of the Ash Tree. The prefix "Ke" is much like the prefixes "Ki, Chi, Qi and Prana" and thus equate to energy in En-Gael-ish (English). 

One of Ruriks brothers, I believe Truvor ruled briefly over Izborsk, which is in modern day Russia, anciently part of Estonia. His other brother, who also ruled shortly 860-862AD, was named Sineus. He too ruled another area called Belo Ozero aka Belozersk today. After Ruriks brothers died, Rurik became ruler over all three regions. 

The Kievan Rus actually have no patrilineal lineage to Rurik because Oleg was not related to Rurik. Rather he was related to Ruriks Slavic wife, thus being a matrilineal heir. Oleg did get credited with naming the Kievan Rus and did claim himself as heir to Rurik's lineage in Russia, as did Catherine the Great, and the Romanov's, but the truth of the matter is Tierghnan Ruarc was the actual heir of his grandfather, Rurik. 

This is how some Scots fall into place as Skitians, but I'm not fully sure all do. Because, Tierghnan Ruarc (Tigernan in English) ruled over Brefnei Ireland, many Scottish resided in Northern Ireland and along what's known as Dal Riata, Scotland. 

Have you ever noticed the Biblical name Beth Shean was originally called Scythopolis? Also, the Sea of Gal-i-lee is known in Irish as a Kinneret, which happens to be the word for Harp. It is named this because the Sea of Gal-i-lee resembles a Harp shape. 

Ashkenasi Jewish people after departing as Scythian's migrated to the following areas; Latvia, Lithuania, Livonia, Slovakia, Ukraine, Belorussia, Bohemia, Croatia, Estonia and regions around there. Many Ashkenasi Jewish lived also lived in Prussia, Germany, Hungary, Austria, as well as Russia. 

It's important to not that like Tsar/Czar, Galicja (Halycia-Volhynia) can also be spelled in many ways. For example, there is the Galicija, Galazian, Galatian, Galasian, Galena, Gaels, Galecian, among other variants. This also holds true with Denmark, which was formerly known as Danemark and prior to that as Jut-land. 

As someone mentioned above, Caucasian is clearly speaking of  Cauc-Asian. 

I will provide more to this after I've had some rest and will provide some links too.

please do look into Machir Todros though and know that there are two different types of Ashkenasi Jews - those that practice the old ways and those that practice what's referred to as Jewish Enlightenment (Haskala). Also note, the letter H like the J and Y, are sometimes silent letters. Now we can see Askala aka Ashkala. 

So happy to see others reviewing these topics! What a pleasure it truly is. Also you all have provided some excellent research that in very grateful for. 


Sincerely,

Ekowa


----------



## toneavii (Apr 17, 2022)

debtforyou said:


> the indigenous people of northern europe such as the inuits were considered tartarian and possibly associated with the israelites.
> 
> 
> im digging up historical records where literally caucasians are indicating israelites as east asian in origin. some food for thought.
> ...


Please stop calling white people Caucasian. Its false and was used to steal our history.


----------

